# Quick Poll - Which Nikon camera profile do you use in Lightroom ?



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm interested to see what people are using as their default profile and whether they stick with it or use the different profiles for different images. I currently use D2X Mode2 as my default profile with +1' dialled in on the Red Saturation Slider. I rarely change the profile for my images. We are talking about the profile in Lightroom not in the camera.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 28, 2010)

Feel free to post why and any other thoughts on the matter


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 28, 2010)

For the D7'' my default is Adobe Standard (so that's what I've checked), but I do play with it. If I end up with something different, it's usually Camera Standard v2 or Camera D2X Mode 1 v2.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 28, 2010)

For my D3'', I import w/Camera Standard, but I always run through the other profiles on any image that I wish to PP. I always consider the profile as my starting point, and different images require different profiles for my needs. If I was dong volume work, I do not think that I would be considering profiles on an image-by-image basis.

--Ken


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 28, 2010)

I find Adobe Standard blows out the highlights too readily and also has a reddish sort of hue that makes skin and skies look bad. Bringing the brightness control down 1' - 15 points brings it into line with Capture NX / Jpeg tone curves.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree, I find Adobe Standard too bright. But I like its colors best, most of the time.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm finding this setting is a very good generic starting point. I have compared it to multiple custom x-rite calibrated profiles under many different lighting conditions and has given the most colour accuracy of all the profiles so far. It lacks a little saturation so I boost all RGB channels by 1'.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Jun 30, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=1'241.msg69497#msg69497 date=1277888758]
I'm finding this setting is a very good generic starting point. I have compared it to multiple custom x-rite calibrated profiles under many different lighting conditions and has given the most colour accuracy of all the profiles so far. It lacks a little saturation so I boost all RGB channels by 1'.
[/quote]

I need to have a bit of time to play with this, but that looks like a pretty good starting point, even for my pasty-faced Scottish grooms


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 7, 2010)

Been playing again, I think Camera Standard works well if you set the Red Hue to -5 so that reds are red and not orange.


----------

